# Come on how accurate is your Mako-Ray II - F6922 movement?



## Fastcast

So today has been exactly 3 weeks with my new Ray II and I set the watch to the second, the Monday I received it 4/6 and here we are 3 weeks later and it's spot on to the second with Time.is...Come on, I paid $112 for this watch with the eBay 20% discount a few weeks ago. My Ray seems to be just about 1 second fast per day when I'm wearing it and it loses that second overnight when resting so essentially it has been keeping perfect time, with that routine.

Compare this to the S726c movement in my Seiko Snk809, which is all over the place but mostly 10-15 seconds a day slow. Although on a occasion it goes off the rails and will run 15-20 seconds a day fast but then eventually comes back to running slow again....I can make no sense of the 7S26 movement besides there is no consistency whatsoever with it but I still like the little 809 watch!!

For the record my Orient Agent with the 48743 movement has been almost as good as the F69 in the Ray, running consistently 2-3 seconds a day fast.

I'm new to this mechanical watch addiction but I'm just loving the accuracy of these Orients and the difference in my Agent compared to the Snk809 is why I chose the Ray II over the SKX007...I honestly wasn't too excited about another watch with the 7S26 movement and the Ray just looks classier IMO, then add hacking and hand winding to the accuracy and just WOW!

So how accurate is your Mako's - Ray's II ?


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Same here, I bought raven 2 from creationwatches using the same code. Very accurate. I am not measuring it but its showing same time as my phone, good enough for me  and in my opinion way better build quality than my skx


Instagram - @ducka_diesel_watches


----------



## hit80s

as far as I can tell so far it's a few seconds slow a week.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Fastcast

Sounds like you guys are getting excellent accuracy as well! Something else I forgot to mention is the power reserve on both my Orients are exceeding the 40hr spec and clocking out at 48-50hrs. On the other hand the 7S26 in the Seiko checks out at 30hrs, kind of disappointed with that but for $55 it's still a cool little watch.

I'm really appreciating these Orient movements though. They're doing one hell of a bang up job on their movements, especially considering the cost!


----------



## RickF.

Just got my second Orient... the Orient Blue Ray II. I've had the Blue Ray I for over a year and it got more wrist time than the other 10 watches I have. I really like the absence of the 'day pusher' and now with the 'In-house' wind-able and hack-able F69 movement it's great! Marc at Long Island Watch offers great watches for great prices. Thanks to Marc & Co.

I've only had the new Blue Ray II for a day but it's running just 1 second fast so far. I know it will settle down after awhile, but right out of the box the accuracy is much better than any 7S26 Seiko I have. Kudos to Orient!

_Picture taken today in sunlight to show off the blue dial._


----------



## AndrewFromTexas

My Ray II is good to ~10s per day. Right now it's running around 7 or 8 seconds fast per day if I had to guess...which, I will add, I'm very much aware is quite good for a $180 mechanical watch.


----------



## OldZephyr

My Mako USA II has been excellent, though of course it varies on position and how much I wear it. For a while it was within 5 seconds a day, then I stopped keeping track.


----------



## RickF.

I've been tracking my Ray II accuracy with the iPhone app "Twixt". So far after 4 days, it's -0.6 secs! Way better than I expected.


----------



## JermT

When I got mine brand new it was somewhere around +12/day. Popped it open and regulated it in dial-up position and got it bang on to less than 1sec/day worn.

After a good few months break in it's settled to +5/day. I know that's actually really good, and easily fixed by leaving it 12-up overnight, but im considering opening it back up lol.


----------



## arc1984

Your accuracy stories are great to hear. I have 2 SKX and neither is accurate to even a minute a day. I have a Mako on the way, and I am looking forward to my first Orient.


----------



## Scofield8

You are lucky, my mako USA II gains about 2 minutes a week


----------



## lavantmj

I just started tracking my accuracy this morning, I'll post back with my results tomorrow on my Mako USA II


----------



## lavantmj

Im sitting at a consistent +12 seconds a day.


----------



## Fastcast

I had not realized there was so much activity on this thread since I last visited and started this topic but it's good see other reports of excellent time keeping. I also want to report that nothing has changed with my Ray II, I wear it regularly and it's still about 1 second fast per day and I turn it crown up over night and it's back to spot on. Maybe it's really a quartz watch. ;-)


----------



## trtrtr58

I've just had my Ray II for a week now, but it is consistently +8 seconds a day so far, which seems reasonable to me for an entry level automatic!


----------



## lvt

I've heard that the new Orient movement is as good as the Miyota 9015.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## 88Keys

After regulation:


----------



## lvt

The number of days is not important because we aren't doing a COSC certification process, you only need data of one day to know the watch's average accuracy. After two months all those data probably got messed up.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## Packhorse

Those are nice watches. Really like the blue dial version.
(Dont mind me I am just posting until I can post a thread with a pic)


----------



## RickF.

I've had my Blue Ray II now for about 3 months. Accuracy is still very impressive. I've been wearing it almost everyday. It gains 2 - 3 secs per day, then I put it in my watch box over night with '6 down' and it losses about 3 seconds over night. I put a Super Oyster bracelet on it from StrapCode which fits perfectly.


----------



## 88Keys

lvt said:


> The number of days is not important because we aren't doing a COSC certification process, you only need data of one day to know the watch's average accuracy. After two months all those data probably got messed up.


Who knows what we're doing here? Who knows what's important?
Two months of data from constant running means the data is less likely to be messed up, not more.


----------



## trtrtr58

Packhorse said:


> Those are nice watches. Really like the blue dial version.
> (Dont mind me I am just posting until I can post a thread with a pic)


Go for it! I bought the blue and glad I did, though I thought long and hard about the black. Welcome to the forum, one newb to another!


----------



## VadimMkin

I had Orient Ray II for a year, and I was amazed with the accuracy for the money spent - it started at +7 to +8 seconds per day in the first month, and about 9 months later it was between +3 to +4 spd. I was really amazed with accuracy, but wanted to upgrade to sapphire, SEL and better lume, so moved to Mako USA II.


----------



## Ivan81

Got my *Blue Ray 2* yesterday at around noon. It was completely stopped so I manually wound it and synced the time with my desktop PC. 
I was wearing it for 24 hours without taking off and got *~14 spd* at the first day.

Nothing to celebrate yet nothing to be worried about either. As the manual says *+25 / -15 spd* is normal and one has to determine the deviation for a period of about a week.

Anyway I'm really stunned by the watch. Don't want to take it off and it feels like a keeper for me.

The only questionable detail (to my personal taste) is a 22mm bracelet on a 41.1mm watch. And it isn't even tapered to 18 or at least 20mm. 
I have a 43.5 mm Seiko SUN069 with a 20mm bracelet tapered to 18 and it looks absolutely elegant despite being oversized.


----------



## riffraff

I received my Orient Blue Ray II yesterday. Twenty-fours later, it's -2 spd. Not bad for straight outta the box! I mean, I thought my Seiko 2nd Gen OM was accurate at about +8 spd. This Orient (my first) is freaky accurate, so far. Hell, I've got quartz watches that are less accurate.


----------



## Ivan81

On *the second day* my Blue Ray II was just *4 seconds* ahead. WOW! 
I guess that's what they mean when they say that a new mechanical watch has to "run in".


----------



## Joel22

My ray II gets similarly impressive results. I've never worn it for more than a week or so straight, but it always match my phone to the minute every time I take it off, so within a 5 seconds a day, without one attempt to leave it in a controlled position overnight.

The power reserve is also great, easily exceeding the stated 40 hours.

Overall I am stoked with the value for money


----------



## Fastcast

Good to hear and for the record my Ray II is still impressive with its time keeping and reserve.


----------



## redsin9

JermT said:


> When I got mine brand new it was somewhere around +12/day. Popped it open and regulated it in dial-up position and got it bang on to less than 1sec/day worn.
> 
> After a good few months break in it's settled to +5/day. I know that's actually really good, and easily fixed by leaving it 12-up overnight, but im considering opening it back up lol.


Can you please share your regulating technique? I got my Ray II for about a week and it's consistently gaining about 15 secs a day. I decided to open the watch and tried my best to regulate to slow it down. However, I can't precisely get it to the accuracy level that I want (+2 spd). The first time I tried, it became too slow. The second time it became too fast again. I just keep doing that over and over again and kinda frustrated now. I saw you said you could bring it down to only +1 spd and I really want to know how you could do that. You even said regulate with dial up position. What does that mean?


----------



## JermT

redsin9 said:


> Can you please share your regulating technique? I got my Ray II for about a week and it's consistently gaining about 15 secs a day. I decided to open the watch and tried my best to regulate to slow it down. However, I can't precisely get it to the accuracy level that I want (+2 spd). The first time I tried, it became too slow. The second time it became too fast again. I just keep doing that over and over again and kinda frustrated now. I saw you said you could bring it down to only +1 spd and I really want to know how you could do that. You even said regulate with dial up position. What does that mean?


Sorry for late reply lol. Actually just recently tried for 0sec/day. Technique is:

I use wild spectra mobile on Android as a beat detector. Just using the headphone/mic combo that came with my phone.

As for getting better precision I use a set of long stiff forceps as a lever. Have your fulcrum closer to the tip of the forceps and apply your force closer to the center of the adjustment.








After each adjustment i loosely screw the watch back on flip the watch so it's facing dial-up and let it count the bph for 5 mins. Repeat and adjust as needed.

No idea why but like I mentioned it seemed to speed up after "breaking in" a week or two. (maybe just my wearing habits). So this time I adjusted slightly slow so it fluctuates more negative than positive. (like between -1 to 0 sec/day)

Here's my results after last adjustment up till daylight savings. 








Cheers and good luck. Steady hands and patience lol.


----------



## JermT

Oops forgot to mention. The adjustment arm will move fractions of millimeters, probably about 0.25mm or less at the tip. For adjusting to speed up the watch, put your finger or something at the yellow x as a fulcrum. To slow down use the nonmoving metal surface of the watch movement as a fulcrum.


----------



## redsin9

Thank you a lot! This is very good instructions. I almost lost my hope and suddenly you got back lol. 
Do you mind sharing some pictures of your tools (i.e. forceps)? I just want to make sure I could buy the correct one.
Also, can you explain more about "_apply your force closer to the center of the adjustment_"?


----------



## JermT

They're just a pair of tweezers but are about 5-6 inches long. Amazon has a pair for like 2 bucks.









As for "_apply your force closer to the center of the adjustment"_ ignore that part lol, wasn't thinking straight and idk how to edit my post. You wanna push closer to the tip of the little nub to get the most precision.


----------



## redsin9

Ah ok lol. Thanks again. Once I received my gasket silicon sealant, I will reopen the watch again and try your method. That +0 sec a day looks fantastic!


----------



## WSN7

My black Ray II is about a year and a half old and runs about a minute fast every day. Keep in mind that I was going to wear it as a beater at first, but then I really fell in love with it. It was too late as it had already been through two drops and had the mineral crystal repaired. All in all still really happy about the accuracy. I actually have another Orient coming in the mail right now because I'm so impressed with my Ray II.


----------



## redsin9

Just want to give an update after I regulated my watch again using the method that @JermT suggested above, I could successfully achieve the SPD that I expected! The key of the success was the WildSpectra Mobile app. That app is very good and gave me almost instant feedback after I adjusted the regulator arm. Now my watch is running under +3 second a day. I also noticed that after a day or two after the regulator adjustment, the speed actually increased a bit. For example, the first day after I regulated my watch, I got +0.86 spd rate, but a day after that it became +2.5 spd. So maybe next time I will aim for something like -1.0 spd rate so once the movement is settled in and speed increase, the rate will be perfect!

Big thanks to @JermT again!


----------



## allianz77

I have an Orient Ray 2 purchased about months ago most likely made in China with a Japanese movement and it takes about 20 seconds a day. After a working week, watch was about 1 minute ahead of time. 
Could it be the case that the watch wasn't even regulated in the factory?


----------



## redsin9

Buying any mechanical watches that are not COSC certified is like gambling. If you are lucky, you can get a super accurate one, even higher than COSC standard. But you are not guaranteed to have that luck that all time. The Orient spec only guarantees the watch accuracy to be within -15/+25 seconds per day accuracy range, so your watch accuracy is still within that range. One more thing based on my own experience, new mechanical watches seem to require a certain period to settle down to its stable accuracy rate. My Orient Ray II watch took about 2 weeks to settle in. I also opened the watch and regulate it myself and I could achieved +0.5 second per day accuracy (with a lot of time and effort). If you really want a very accurate watch, you should either go for a good quartz watch or try to regulate the mechanical watch by yourself. Your watch with +20 spd out of the box is actually more than acceptable for a mechanical watch at around 200 bucks price range.


----------



## Press

Gains 5-6 s/d without me doing anything to it or worrying about it.


----------



## Palo

Man you guys have got some luck! I’m getting +23spd using the Tool Watch App on my iPhone. Just measured my new Vostok and it’s at +3.5


----------



## coralnut

JermT said:


> Sorry for late reply lol. Actually just recently tried for 0sec/day. Technique is:
> 
> I use wild spectra mobile on Android as a beat detector. Just using the headphone/mic combo that came with my phone.
> 
> As for getting better precision I use a set of long stiff forceps as a lever. Have your fulcrum closer to the tip of the forceps and apply your force closer to the center of the adjustment...


I'm having trouble following your explanation. I'm wondering if you might have made a mistake in your annotations to the picture.

My understanding is that turning the regulation lever to the right (clockwise when looking from the back, but anti-clockwise in relation to the actual clockwise direction of the movement when viewed from behind) will cause the watch to slow down; although the engraving on the watch shows that the pointer will move toward the (-) inscription when the lever is pushed to the right, your annotation (green arrow) suggests that movement of the regulation lever's uppermost tab to the right will speed up the watch. Unless I'm mistaken, it looks like the colorized annotations are backwards.


----------



## RickF.

Yes the red / green markings are backwards. You would bump it ever so slightly CW to slow it - or bump lever left. CCW (anti clockwise?) to speed it up.


----------



## shaggy.ba

My Mako 2 is doing +30-70 spd when worn. +15 dial up. Terrible...

Sent via IPoAC


----------



## JermT

coralnut said:


> I'm having trouble following your explanation. I'm wondering if you might have made a mistake in your annotations to the picture.
> 
> My understanding is that turning the regulation lever to the right (clockwise when looking from the back, but anti-clockwise in relation to the actual clockwise direction of the movement when viewed from behind) will cause the watch to slow down; although the engraving on the watch shows that the pointer will move toward the (-) inscription when the lever is pushed to the right, your annotation (green arrow) suggests that movement of the regulation lever's uppermost tab to the right will speed up the watch. Unless I'm mistaken, it looks like the colorized annotations are backwards.


yes sorry my explanation sucks lol. that was just my technique for getting more precision in moving that tiny adjustment knob.

hand drawn pic might help lol. Instead of pushing it straight towards the direction i want, I use a longer object as a first class lever (see-saw type) with a longer load arm and shorter effort arm. 
distance B is still relatively small given larger changes in A


----------



## dwczinmb

Interesting to see that others are experiencing higher power reserve. I noticed the same thing. When days go by and all the others have stopped running, my trusty Mako II is still going.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## shaggy.ba

shaggy.ba said:


> My Mako 2 is doing +30-70 spd when worn. +15 dial up. Terrible...


So mine Mako is f*cked up somehow. Nothing special when not worn and wounded manually every 24 hours. But every motion, every hand shake makes them faster than light. They even hate the winder.


----------



## speedlever

Those times are awful.. on the wrist and on the winder. I've found my Triton and OS Classic to be more accurate on the wrist than on the winder.. and by a large margin too. Of course, on the wrist is where I want it most accurate anyway. So I typically use the winder to auto-correct the watch most in error while I wear the other one.

IAC, I'd have to have a conversation with Orient about those variances from reference.


----------



## jwolfe

shaggy.ba said:


> So mine Mako is f*cked up somehow. Nothing special when not worn and wounded manually every 24 hours. But every motion, every hand shake makes them faster than light. They even hate the winder.


This is near exactly what I was see'ing except it kept getting worse and worse until it was a runaway train (180spd+ !!). This watch/movement does not like to be worn and keep time imo. But I will hold final opinion until I get mine back from Orient. There is some obvious problem.. and I am really starting to doubt all the people touting -2 spd or +4spd variances - either that or the newer batches have some kind of regulatory fault. Not sure which it is but holy moly this thing was utterly worthless as a watch/timepiece which is unacceptable.


----------



## Commisar

jwolfe said:


> This is near exactly what I was see'ing except it kept getting worse and worse until it was a runaway train (180spd+ !!). This watch/movement does not like to be worn and keep time imo. But I will hold final opinion until I get mine back from Orient. There is some obvious problem.. and I am really starting to doubt all the people touting -2 spd or +4spd variances - either that or the newer batches have some kind of regulatory fault. Not sure which it is but holy moly this thing was utterly worthless as a watch/timepiece which is unacceptable.


Ohhh, that's awful

Something has gone wrong, probably magnetized. If it's out if it's stated range from the manual, send it back. Mine is seemingly locked in at +11spd after it's first week of wearing. I might regulated it and see if I can get to to +5spd or so.

For it's price +11 spd is just fine

Sent from my SM-G973U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## d3xmeister

That’s terrible. My Mako II is almost a year and a half old, worn quite a lot, and it gains 2-4 seconds during the day when it is worn, and loses 2-4 seconds at night rested in 6-down (crown right) position. Just got it off rotation after 2 weeks of wear, and it is 5 seconds fast. If I rest it dial up (which I never do, just at first for testing) it is at about +9/24h. And it always worked like this, nothing changed since I bought it.


----------



## excalibur-x

I have the Mako II since December 2017 and results are same as the day I bought the watch.

When worn in the office or rested dial up it's 10-12s fast.
When worn casually (majority of time crown down) it's 5-7s fast.
At night I leave it 12 up and it loses 4-6s.

Other resting positions are somewhere between.

On May 11 I started comparing my Mako II to my Seiko SSA305J (4R57A) and today on May 23 WatchCheck app is saying Mako is -0.1s per day slow.


Sieko shows similar behavior with less positional difference but it's little faster. In the same period Seiko is gaining 9s per day.

When worn in the office it's 15s fast.
Worn casually (majority of time crown down) it's 6-8s fast.
Slowest position is crown down and it gains 5s.

Wish Seiko could also be slowed down with one of the positions but as the watch is still well in the warranty period I have no desire to touch the regulator.


----------



## excalibur-x

I have the Mako II since December 2017 and results are same as the day I bought the watch.

When worn in the office or rested dial up it's 10-12s fast.
When worn casually (majority of time crown down) it's 5-7s fast.
At night I leave it 12 up and it loses 4-6s.

Other resting positions are somewhere between.

On May 11 I started comparing my Mako II to my Seiko SSA305J (4R57A) and today on May 23 WatchCheck app is saying Mako is -0.1s per day slow.


Sieko shows similar behavior with less positional difference but it's little faster. In the same period Seiko is gaining 9s per day.

When worn in the office it's 15s fast.
Worn casually (majority of time crown down) it's 6-8s fast.
Slowest position is crown down and it gains 5s.

Wish Seiko could also be slowed down with one of the positions but as the watch is still well in the warranty period I have no desire to touch the regulator.


----------



## Il_Valentino

My Ray II averages about +8 to +10 seconds a day. Not spectacular, but every week I just hack the movement and sync it up to the time.gov atomic clock. For the price, it is a great movement and has a smaller range than the Seiko 4R even though I find the 4R to be around +1 to +4 seconds a day in the Cocktail Time I had. Can't wait for my new Cocktail Time arrive to see how it stacks up against the F69


----------



## Pyjam

Il_Valentino said:


> ...every week I just hack the movement and sync it up to the time.gov atomic clock.


*time.is* is usually considered more accurate than time.gov. My 2¢.


----------



## joseph88

Mine was gaining about 15-25 seconds a day. Maybe because I dropped it, or maybe because of how I place it at night, or wind it, the watch then became slow by about 20 seconds but amazingly accurate. Slowly it has been catching up to the real time. So, overall I'm very impressed. I would just hate for the watch to run slow all the time.


----------



## Ed P.

lvt said:


> I've heard that the new Orient movement is as good as the Miyota 9015.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


I agree that the Orients are good, but for my money the Miyota 9015 is the best moderately priced movement out there=and that includes most of the ETAs!


----------



## shaggy.ba

shaggy.ba said:


> So mine Mako is f*cked up somehow. Nothing special when not worn and wounded manually every 24 hours. But every motion, every hand shake makes them faster than light. They even hate the winder.


I got mine fixed for 40 euros few months ago. Different oil used and something adjusted. Basically full service with some tweaking. Don't ask for details...
Now it makes +4s/d in average.

Odoslané z SM-G970F pomocou Tapatalku


----------



## mi6_

My F6922 in my Orient Mako USA II is pretty bad. It’s within spec admittedly, but runs +15 sec/day. I wish it was 10 or under.


----------



## Pyjam

After 3 days, mine gains 2-3 s. while on my wrist, and lose the same if I put it crown up during the night.


----------



## Eran

On the Kamasu I received for review, it averaged +5 seconds a day.


----------



## Codydog2

Have a year old Mako 2.
Worn for the last 6 days and timed with WatchTracker , it's showing +6 SPD average (worn 12-14 hrs per day, dial down at night) over the 6 days.
Was a little faster when I first got it, then settled down nicely.


----------



## Entropy89

I got my Mako II about 3 weeks ago and its been consistently +/- 3 seconds...some days even more accurate. In fact, the day to day accuracy on this watch is better than a couple of my chronometer rated watches. Really happy I picked it up, will be a future Orient customer again!


----------



## watch_kick

I've had my Ray II for about 3 months, it's about +15s per day, still within spec, but not as good as a lot of you are getting. I love the watch anyway


----------



## Tjcdas

watch_kick said:


> I've had my Ray II for about 3 months, it's about +15s per day, still within spec, but not as good as a lot of you are getting. I love the watch anyway


Just needs to be regulated, a simple adjustment. If you own automatics it is normal to adjust the watch to the wearer.

If the watch is about 15 secomds a day you can get it down to +- 5 with some patience.


----------



## watch_kick

Tjcdas said:


> Just needs to be regulated, a simple adjustment. If you own automatics it is normal to adjust the watch to the wearer.
> 
> If the watch is about 15 secomds a day you can get it down to +- 5 with some patience.


I'm thinking about doing that, even thinking about getting a timegrapher for this one and all the other mechanicals I'll probably end up with.


----------



## Tjcdas

If you have a few automatic/manual a $120 timegrapher is a must if you like your watch accurate.

You can regulate without but you cant get the beat error adjusted without one.


----------



## peraspera71

I have a Mako II that seems to have gone horribly wrong. It's fine if I'm not wearing it. I put it on for half a day last week and it gained twelve minutes. Just wondering then, if it's magnetized, wouldn't it be continually fast, not just when it's worn? Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## rlachcik

New member here. Have a new Ray II, for a couple of weeks.
Seems to be running around 3 seconds slow a day.
Not bad for $180 Cdn!!!!


----------



## rlachcik

New member here. Have a new Ray II, for a couple of weeks.
Seems to be running around 3 seconds slow a day.
Not bad for $180 Cdn!!!!


----------



## AKE

Hi everyone 

I had Orient Ray II orange couple of months ago. I didn't wear it everyday or sometimes left it still for 1-2 days. I would say I wore it on and off but here it is, I just realised that one I set the time for the 1st day (MON), it was +5s, 10s+, 15s+ and absolutely 25s+ for Friday. Is this normal to everyone who own F6922 movment? I am new to automatic watch. I have seen several comment that there is awhile to let the watch settled up but I would say I did not wear it everyday in 2 months time. Is this weird to my Orient Ray II2? It shouds run -/+ 15s in my opinion, isn't it? 

Thanks from Thailand.


----------



## AKE

Hi everyone 

I had Orient Ray II orange couple of months ago. I didn't wear it everyday or sometimes left it still for 2-3 days. I would say I wore it on and off but here it is, I just realised that one I set the time for the 1st day (MON), it was +4s, 10s+, 15s+ for the following days and absolutely 25s+ on Friday.

Is this normal to everyone who own F6922 movment? I am new to automatic watch. I have seen several comment that there is awhile to let the watch settled up but I would say I did not wear it everyday in 2 months time. Is this weird to my Orient Ray II2? It shouds run -/+ 15s in my opinion, isn't it? 

Thanks from Thailand.


----------



## UTGHK

My Orient Ray II blue is +15s/day
In 12 o'clock up position is only +5s/day. In all the other positions is close to the average value of +15s/day


----------



## James_

+5spd

Edit: +6spd


----------



## twincity

Q


----------



## Realize

I got a black Ray II on Friday. So far it is running +10 spd. Not too bad and I'll see what it is in a couple weeks.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## James_

AKE said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I had Orient Ray II orange couple of months ago. I didn't wear it everyday or sometimes left it still for 2-3 days. I would say I wore it on and off but here it is, I just realised that one I set the time for the 1st day (MON), it was +4s, 10s+, 15s+ for the following days and absolutely 25s+ on Friday.
> 
> Is this normal to everyone who own F6922 movment? I am new to automatic watch. I have seen several comment that there is awhile to let the watch settled up but I would say I did not wear it everyday in 2 months time. Is this weird to my Orient Ray II2? It shouds run -/+ 15s in my opinion, isn't it?
> 
> Thanks from Thailand.


So it's +25spd?


----------



## Realize

Yesterday I reset my Ray II to NIST (also using a G-Shock for a base). When I went to bed last night I sat it Crown down overnight. Today 24 hours later it is now +8 spd.

Does anyone have any suggestions?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## James_

Realize said:


> Yesterday I reset my Ray II to NIST (also using a G-Shock for a base). When I went to bed last night I sat it Crown down overnight. Today 24 hours later it is now +8 spd.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


+8spd is good. Some would say very good.


----------



## Realize

James_ said:


> +8spd is good. Some would say very good.


The reason I'm asking is that the previous night it ended up being 10 spd slow, dial up. Today by having it crown down it was 8 spd fast.

If there is an easy way that I can get it to zero in more just by how I place it when I go to bed...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## watch_kick

I finally got around to regulating my Ray II, after having owned it for about 6 months, running about + 15 spd. I managed to get it to -7 spd, which to me is pretty decent. When I decide to spring for a timegrapher, I think I could get it better ... I _*think*_.


----------



## Chatoboy

Hi All,

My Ray II and Mako USA II both run all day on wrist at 0 to -1 then when laying flat on the nightstand gain +1 a night. Took 2 tries each to get them regulated (Very easy to do). Simply amazing!


----------



## Chatoboy

Hi All,

My Ray II and Mako USA II both run all day on wrist at 0 to -1 then when laying flat on the nightstand gain +1 a night. Took 2 tries each to get them regulated (Very easy to do). Simply amazing!


----------



## 2manywatchs

First day with mine is +21s/d. Hope it gets better.


----------



## Pyjam

2manywatchs said:


> First day with mine is +21s/d. Hope it gets better.


It's easy to open the watch with the appropriate tool and to regulate it yourself.
I did it for three of my watches and now they run at 0 - +1 spd.
Also, find the best position for the night to compensate the daily deviation.


----------



## Rectigrade

Had mine for about 2 years and its ~ +5 spd


----------



## d3xmeister

Got a second Mako last month, so now I have the Black and the Blue &#55357;&#56832; This one is also an excellent time keeper, gains 4 secs during the day of wearing and it loses all 4 if I rest it crown up over night. I’d imagine it will be around +10 total if I rest it dial up but I always rest my watches to compensate deviations during the day, I've done this for over 25 years and I’m always happy.


----------



## AKE

Hi guys, I bought my Orient Ray II about a month ago. According to daily uses, I find it +15 spd and gain totally 2 minutes at the end of a week. It seems never lose any for these circumstances. I have never wound the mainspring because I have it for everyday use except today I wound it about 30 times in the morning but the result turned +15 spd at night. Is this weird to my brand new Ray II?
I have found that there is a break-in period for new automatic watch but this takes quite a lot of period to settle up the movement itself. I placed the crown down every night to loosen the second but it never turned out really. Should I have the regulation right now or any suggestion please. Thanks in advance


----------



## d3xmeister

Your watch works fine, within its specs. I you need it more accurate, find any decent watchmaker with a timegrapher and you can have it regulated much tighter. With mechanical watches it’s always about luck. Also, they all drift in accuracy after a period of use. It is like that with all mechanicals no matter what legends say


----------



## Ipse

My orange Ray II was +15-18 SPD so I put the timegrapher to good work (has to justify its existence, no?) and got down to +5-6 SPD without trying very hard. 
As others mentioned, if you have a few mechanical watches, it's worth getting a timgrapher. Trust me, none of phone apps can hold a candle to the machine.


----------



## geckobros

My fun mod watch is a Ray II. It has been right around +5 s/d so I did not have to regulate it. As a side note, be careful who you mention a timegrapher to, their heads explode when you suggest one. ;-)


----------



## Ray II

I own Ray II for two months now. This is my first mechanical watch and I am pretty excited about it because the accuracy is amazing out of the box at less than +1 spd. I have registered watchuseek just to post about this amazingly accurate and very affordable watch. Screenshots from WatchCheck are enclosed.


----------



## gav1230

Is this normal? It's brand new so I understand it may be in a "break in" period


----------



## digger27

I wear my Mako USA ll mostly 24 hours a day, except in the shower and on a few odd days when I wear another watch.
In the paperwork it says to wait a week to see the results which I never did until this past week.
Before this I would set it daily and I was seeing +30, +40 per day or more sometimes, not thrilled with that but it was still ok because it was within parameters.
In the past week I kept my hands off the crown and stem and never checked sites for the real time...it wasn't easy.
This morning it was a full week so I went to the Time.gov NIST site and held my breath...what do you know, I was less than 3 minutes off for the entire week.
I can happily live with that.

Eventually I will get a timegrapher and open the thing up to regulate it, I am sure I can get it to work even more accurately, consistantly, but right now everything is good with the world the way it is.
Great, actually.


----------



## watch_kick

I've got my Ray II down to -2s/day, dial up and worn. I'm happy with that, not messing with it any more.


----------



## dglsjhan

I've not tested mine lately. It was my first mechanical watch from about June '17. I've tested it a quite a few times since then. My tests are a manual test, generally over a week to 10 day period with daily logs. It as varied from +8.2 to +12.1spd w/an average of +10.3spd. I do wish it was a bit better than this but I can live w/it.

I've acquired quite a few watches since this one but it's still one of my favorites. At the time I was looking for a blue dial/blue bezel dive watch as I don't much like the blue/black or black/blue so much which seem to be common. This was a great choice as it, I think, looks great and is a good size for me too.


----------



## cmhwatch

Only had it for 2 days but +2 sec. over 48 hours. Amazing.


----------



## Orientlover04

Hi everyone, 
Recently acquired an Orient Kamasu Black dial.
During the first couple weeks it was running ~+15s per day (24h).
Thanks to the photos and explanations I found here (thanks a ton guys!), I managed to open the watch and adjust the lever.
It was a painful and stressful process but after 4-5 attempts I finally managed to get it to ~+0-2s/day.
What I noticed though is that the watch is running +0.3s/hour fast during the day when worn. It goes even as high to +1-2s/hour when running or exercising !
However, during the night when left flat black dial up, it runs @ -0.3s/h which brings it back to where it was at the beginning of the day.


----------



## Orientlover04

Hi everyone, 
Recently acquired an Orient Kamasu Black dial.
During the first couple weeks it was running ~+15s per day (24h).
Thanks to the photos and explanations I found here (thanks a ton guys!), I managed to open the watch and adjust the lever.
It was a painful and stressful process but after 4-5 attempts I finally managed to get it to ~+0-2s/day.
What I noticed though is that the watch is running +0.3s/hour fast during the day when worn. It goes even as high to +1-2s/hour when running or exercising !
However, during the night when left flat black dial up, it runs @ -0.3s/h which brings it back to where it was at the beginning of the day.


----------



## OnTheRoad99

My 2 week old Mako USA is running just about 15 seconds per day fast, within spec, but was hoping for better, especially since I had a Ray2 that was only +1 spd. But at least the error is consistent in magnitude and direction. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gray-beard

I have adjusted my Mako II to run at +4-5 seconds a day.
That is good enough for me.


----------



## JesseG

gav1230 said:


> Is this normal? It's brand new so I understand it may be in a "break in" period


I have a new Ray II that is running close to what you are seeing. I think it will slow down some after it breaks in, my other Orients with the F6922 have behaved the same way. And once it does slow down, I'm ok with it being a little fast each day. Much better than running slow each day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth

I'm really impressed with my Blue Ray II. I've had it for about a week now, wearing it everyday, at least through the night, and it's averaging around +7 spd during the day and +4.5 spd during the night. I'm very happy with that, especially considering the price point. Perhaps I lucked out, but I'm very impressed with the QC.


----------



## Stestsimon1

i got a Blue dial KAMASU a couple of days ago, the accuracy is quite different. in the past 2 days, when i put it on the desk face up overnight, it gains around 8 s/d, but when i wear it especially moving around, it gains around +30 s/d.

overall in the past 2 days, it gained 35 seconds.

is it normal? i have another Tissot Powermatic 80, it gains slightly different when wearing and face up on the desk, but the difference is not that big.


----------



## JohhnyQ

Fastcast said:


> So today has been exactly 3 weeks with my new Ray II and I set the watch to the second, the Monday I received it 4/6 and here we are 3 weeks later and it's spot on to the second with Time.is...Come on, I paid $112 for this watch with the eBay 20% discount a few weeks ago. My Ray seems to be just about 1 second fast per day when I'm wearing it and it loses that second overnight when resting so essentially it has been keeping perfect time, with that routine.
> 
> Compare this to the S726c movement in my Seiko Snk809, which is all over the place but mostly 10-15 seconds a day slow. Although on a occasion it goes off the rails and will run 15-20 seconds a day fast but then eventually comes back to running slow again....I can make no sense of the 7S26 movement besides there is no consistency whatsoever with it but I still like the little 809 watch!!
> 
> For the record my Orient Agent with the 48743 movement has been almost as good as the F69 in the Ray, running consistently 2-3 seconds a day fast.
> 
> I'm new to this mechanical watch addiction but I'm just loving the accuracy of these Orients and the difference in my Agent compared to the Snk809 is why I chose the Ray II over the SKX007...I honestly wasn't too excited about another watch with the 7S26 movement and the Ray just looks classier IMO, then add hacking and hand winding to the accuracy and just WOW!
> 
> So how accurate is your Mako's - Ray's II ?
> 
> View attachment 11395234



Hi,
I realize this thread is aging, but would like to comment on my Ray II experience - spoiler alert - it leaves me somewhat disillusioned. 
The Ray II was superb for about 18 months and I loved the look. Then it became erratic, some days losing 5 minutes, and other days gaining 10 minutes. I purchased a degausser and followed the instructions, however, it eventually became unusable consistently gaining 10 minutes an hour. About 4 months ago I retired the Ray II and went back to an older Seiko 5 with the 7S36C caliber. It is reasonably accurate losing about 2 minutes a day, and I can live with that. However, over the past couple of weeks it has also changed, and is now losing about 7 minutes per day. Totally unacceptable in my view. (My father's automatic Citizen is 50 years old, has only ever been opened once, and remains accurate to within a minute/day.) Last week I pulled the trigger on a Citizen Eco-drive Divers 200M watch - maybe not as stylish as the Ray II but I trust the accuracy.

Now that all of you have had your Ray II for a few years I am curious if my experience with the Ray II is unusual.

Cheers,
JQ


----------



## d3xmeister

It is unusual. Mine are older than that, though I do have many watches in rotation, the black ray I wore quite a lot in the past 4 years. But one of my work colleagues have a blue ray ii and he wears it every day, it’s almost 2 years old now and works great.

There is nothing inherently about a movement like this that could cause what you describe. In a well sealed case the movement should run good for many, many years.

Have you opened the case ? That could be one cause if something got in there. You have to understand 10 minutes a day is A LOT, it should run much, much better even without any oil.


----------



## Fastcast

Johnny, that's too bad but hope you enjoy the new Eco-Drive! My Ray II is still running and exactly as described when I started this thread in 4/17 so almost 5 years now. It's been an awesome timekeeper! A buddy of mine just recently bought a Raven Ray and his is currently running +6....For the record the little Seiko 809 is still running also and still all over the place lol. Around +20 slow or fast per day, just depends on how much it's wound. 

I'm personally still NOT a fan of the 7S26c movement, although I really like the 809 for other reasons, just not its accuracy! I recently purchased a Vostok Amphibia with the classic 2416b movement, my first Russian and I feel it's had enough time now to settle in and is consistently running +9 per 24h. Way better than my 7S26 has ever done. We'll see if it runs as long though lol, to be determined...


----------



## ^Gurthang54

Very odd to read that both the F6 and the 7S began running fast, makes me wonder if both got magnetized again. 

The F69s in my divers are running well within spec. The now 3+ yr. old Ray II averages ~+5-6 sec/day (tweaked), the new Triton is ~ +10 sec/day w/o any tweaking. By comparison the 40N5a in my Mech.Force is very steady -2 sec/day.


----------



## JohhnyQ

Thanks for the feedback - I am encouraged that my experience is not the norm and I will at some point gravitate back to an automatic. 
My favorite watch is an Omega Seamaster circa 1984, and it requires regular battery change & pressure testing. The first time it needed a battery my wife took it to a local jeweler who was unable to open it, and scratched the back terribly in the process. It looked miserable. I sent it away to an authorized repair facility who did a great job of cleaning it and replacing some other components. I bought an additional 2-year warranty on the repair. About 20 months later while cleaning the pool, water entered the watch, so I sent it back for a diagnostic. Due to water damage they replaced the movement(!), however, when it came back, the screw-down would no longer catch, so I sent it back again. This time they changed the case, and the back, and the watch still looks brand new again with unmatched accuracy. If I recall, the repair was ~$250 and proved good money spent.


----------



## d3xmeister

JohhnyQ said:


> Thanks for the feedback - I am encouraged that my experience is not the norm and I will at some point gravitate back to an automatic.
> My favorite watch is an Omega Seamaster circa 1984, and it requires regular battery change & pressure testing. The first time it needed a battery my wife took it to a local jeweler who was unable to open it, and scratched the back terribly in the process. It looked miserable. I sent it away to an authorized repair facility who did a great job of cleaning it and replacing some other components. I bought an additional 2-year warranty on the repair. About 20 months later while cleaning the pool, water entered the watch, so I sent it back for a diagnostic. Due to water damage they replaced the movement(!), however, when it came back, the screw-down would no longer catch, so I sent it back again. This time they changed the case, and the back, and the watch still looks brand new again with unmatched accuracy. If I recall, the repair was ~$250 and proved good money spent.


That’s regrettable, especially since you’ve done nothing wrong.

First of all, even an amateur watchmaker should know that to take out a caseback that’s been tighten or pressed long time ago, all you need is just a tiny bit of heat, a hair dryer on its lowest setting for a few seconds will do the trick in a jiffy.

Old watches and water resistance don’t go well together usually. The first reason is that the gaskets degrade over time more rapidly than most think, so they need to be replaced every few years. The second reason is that if what I said previously is not done in time, the case and caseback will develop corrosion and residues where the gasket makes contact, and from that point on, even brand new gaskets and good cleaning won’t make the watch water resistant to its initial standards. My guess this is exactly what happened to your watch even though Omega probably replaced all the gaskets. That’s why they replaced the whole case eventually.

After tens of years in this hobby, I discovered the best watches for going regularly into water are plastic Casios


----------

